# Pain in the lower left side of abdomen with bloating



## nickgutsu (Oct 5, 2010)

For a last 3 weeks I have pain in the lower left side of abdomen with bloating and it is getting worse day by daythe pain comes especially before bowel movement or when I have gasesmy lower left abdomen feels bloated It feels like there is an obstruction somewhere insidethe interesting thing is that when I press on my left abdomen it does not hurt at all just feels bloated all the timeI'm full when I eat a small dish, lost appetite for food also noises coming out of my stomag all the time I had a barium colon xray and that didn't show any obstruction in my main colon so I'm thinking it could be an obstruction somewhere in the small intestineI saw two doctors and they can't figure it out what is wrongI'm waiting for a blood test result I'm not sure what is the appropriate way to diagnose my problem MRI or CT scan?Any suggestions or clues welcome


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Nick,Try having plain boiled white rice and boiled chicken with broccoli and cauliflower for the next 1 - 2 days and see how you feel. You may have developed an intolerance to a particular food.This could also be related to a stressful event that may have happened, or was resolved, around 3 weeks ago.Jackmat


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Do research on muscles spasticity.Do an enema u will learn its ur left colon that is spasming.i have the same thing devellop after i took Rifaximin...a very dangerous drug.


----------



## nickgutsu (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses My second guess would be there could been a broken glass or plastic particle in the food I have eaten and it is stuck somewhere insideI'm very curious what the blood test will show I really don't know what to do next I'm taking some over the counter Pro Biotic caps so if they work


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

We need vibration to move stuff as well.I bougth this it help: http://energywellnessproducts.com/fir_lumbar_cushion.htm


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

If u have access to high teck medical staff,u may want to go with MRI maybe.Remember that the spasms takes 15 minutes to appears,then we need sigmoid manometry.


----------



## nickgutsu (Oct 5, 2010)

DaveC said:


> If u have access to high teck medical staff,u may want to go with MRI maybe.Remember that the spasms takes 15 minutes to appears,then we need sigmoid manometry.


well I went for CT scan and it didn't show anything BUT ! when the filled my blood streem with the illuminating fluid and then I received the injection to trough IV to clense my body from barium drink and the iluminating fluid the pain went away that night and I was fine for a couple of days, now the pain and bloating is coming backMy guess is it is an inflammatory problem in my intestine Any suggestions ?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It is probably still just IBS, and I think you are panicking a bit. You need to sort out what food aggravates you and what doesn't. If you had glass of plastic in your gut then you would be very ill. What other symptoms do you have?Lots of people with IBS get bloating and pain- this is very common. Try taking some antispasmodics and see if that helps. I am not convinced that lots of scans is the way forward!


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

It sounds like a typical case of constipation. My left side gets like yours, but feels better after drinking fluids. Fluids help disperse the pain. Maybe you don't drink enough.


----------

